# Ben Sherman and Arnold Brandt Suit Quality?



## Magicman (Oct 6, 2005)

My local Nordstrom Rack has a few suits by these makers right now at prices below $300.00 and it appears they have pick stitched lapels, faux sleeve button holes and have a very nice hand. Can anyone comment on the quality of Ben Sherman or Arnold Brandt suits? Where are they made and what are the cuts like of these brands? I have some Corneliani and love the way they are cut. I didn't have time to try either on, but may go back today if worth my time.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I own a Ben Sherman suit that I bought at Nordstrom Rack and love it. The quality is great and it is naturally slim-fitting with flat-front pants. I get comments on it every time I wear it.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

In my heavier days I had 2 Ben Shermans....the linings are great and I've also received compliments on them....and I spent about 700 on each...


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Brandt used to be made in Canada and they were generally 1/2 canvassed, decently machine made and a bit boxy. I think they're now outsourced to Italy and someone may be able to fill in as to how well they're made now and what their current cut would be. I'd check the tag for country of origin.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

I have 2 AB suits (made in Canada) from 5 years ago for a total of $450 as I recall. They are good workhorse suits with a nice hand but they neither flatter or accentuate a more athletic physique. They were featured in a positive light by WSJ sometime back when some other RTW suit makers were found inflating their super numbers. 

In hindsight though, I would not have bought the AB suits but I didn't know better. By default, they run a little big for their size, their armholes are not at all high and as mentioned before, boxy. If indeed they have been outsourced to Italy, they may have made some amendments to the cut. IMHO, if you feel at home with Corneliani now, you will be disappointed with AB. 

With suits, I have been educated the hard way to spend more on quality and fit rather than quantity, no matter how tempting the sale prices are. I cannot comment on Ben Sherman suits.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

I am afraid I cannot comment on AB, but would generally agree with the positive comments about Ben Sherman. Having said that, lately when I have tried on BS suits I have found the cut a bit too 'tube like'.

I have just one BS in my wardrobe at the moment which is a couple of years old. Nearly-black self herringbone, it gets worn about once every two weeks and occasionally the jacket makes up part of a 'stroller'. It never seems to show any signs of wear and is extremely comfortable. It cost about £200 in Moss Bros sale. Good value.

Even nice enough to wear to a recent wedding!


----------



## JD to you (Oct 14, 2007)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> I own a Ben Sherman suit that I bought at Nordstrom Rack and love it. The quality is great and it is naturally slim-fitting with flat-front pants. I get comments on it every time I wear it.


I second this comment!


----------



## Sobaka3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a Brant suit and a Sherman suit. The labels in the jacket are
exactly the same and I would be very surprised if the Ben Sherman
was not made in the former Brant factory in Canada. That being said
the Sherman is cut much slimmer and the fabric (Italian super 110s) is much nicer
than the Brant. Burlington Coat factory purchase for $250 well worth that price.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

How are the Sherman suits constructed?

Fused? Half Canvas?

Anyone know who makes them?


----------

